# temperaments and academic achievement/intelligence



## TMcGraw (Sep 7, 2010)

Excellent idea for a poll. I hated school. I couldn't stand the nonsensical rules-for-rules approach to education. Plus it's extremely inefficient. I failed multiple classes both in college and high school where I passed the course with an A average but they failed me because of attendance. So they reward you for being inefficient. Waste...of...time.


----------



## socalmtb858 (Jul 5, 2010)

C's in H.S. OK University. Was doing well until Junior year, then discovered a woman. Ended up with a C average. I'm an INTJ. P.S. I married the woman.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Decent University for my major (Finance) but not great. Probably top 25, which doesn't mean much to me. 

H.S. Well above average, but I went to a ghetto school with many non competitive kids
College - Average, 3.3, boy did I have to work my ass off for that 3.3, wish I was a little smarter.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*NT: decent university/As-Bs-Cs student*


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

In my country, our grades are different for starters, we go 1 - 20. My average after high-school exams to get my actual grade, was 18 and that's all that matters to any university in my country. We have an exam at the end of high school and it counts as an extra test, it's added to your grades, the average is found, that's it. Our grades count for nothing except to see if you do get into university or not. None of this "top university" blurb, no GPA's or any of that stuff. 
I went to university yes, had good grades but I can't place an answer in this pool as this system isn't used in my country.


----------

